# Ipod - Wackelkontakt Audioausgang



## incontrol (24. September 2009)

Hey,

ich habe seit ca. ner Woche ein Problem mit meinem ipod.
Wenn ich den Stecker für die Ohrenstöpsel in den Audioausgang stecke, bekomme ich nur auf der linken Seite Ton. Wenn ich am Kabel rumwackele, geht zwischendurch auch mal die rechte Seite. Wenn ich das Kabel langsam etwas rausziehe, ohne dass automatisch das Lied pausiert wird, höre ich kontinuierlich Sound auf beiden Ohren. Das kann aber keine Dauerlösung sein, vor allem wenn man das Teil unterwegs mitnimmt oder gar beim Joggen benutzt. 

Woran kann das liegen, gibt es irgendwas, das ich tun könnte? Ich traue mir nicht selbst zu, an diesen Metallkontakten rumzufummeln o.Ä. Lässt sich sowas überhaupt reparieren?
Garantie ist leider abgelaufen, hab den ipod damals bei nem Onlineshop gekauft. Kann ich den eigentlich auch zu Media Markt, Euronics oder so bringen? Auf Kulanz kann ich da natürlich nicht hoffen, aber was für Kosten würden da in etwa auf mich zukommen?


----------



## mr_sleeve (24. September 2009)

versuch ihn mal zu resetten  hat bei mir geholfen


----------



## kbyte (24. September 2009)

Hast du schonmal andere Kopfhörer ausbrobiert? Bei meinen "Billig"-Mp3-Playern hatte ich erst einmal das Problem, dass es die Klinkenbuchse war. Ansonsten lag es immer an den Kopfhörern.

Ob dir da der Reparatur-Service einschlägiger Elektronikmärkte helfen kann weiß ich nicht (einfach mal anfragen), aber eigentlich dürfte es bei einem solchen Wackelkontakt entweder an der gummierten Fassung für den Stecker oder an den "ausgeleierten" Kontakten liegen, die folglich nur wieder zurecht gebogen werden müssten (ich glaube es sind zwei Kontakt-Plättchen).


----------



## incontrol (25. September 2009)

dass es an den kopfhörern liegt kann ich ausschließen, hab seit heute erst ein neues paar von sennheiser. hab da nämlich auch zuerst die problemquelle vermutet, da ich im letzten spanienurlaub erst billigkopfhörer von phillips gekauft habe (hätte ja n plagiat sein können...). 

naja und die elektromärkte verkaufen ja auch selbst ipods, wenns die eigene reperaturabteilung nicht hinbekommt, dann schickense die dinger ja auch nach apple.
wenn aber nur die „ausgeleierten” metallkontakte nachgezogen werden müssen, wie du sagst, dann werde ich hoffentlich irgendwie billig davonkommen. vorausgesetzt ein markt nimmt sich meines problems an. aber was für gründe könnten sie haben, es nicht zu tun?


----------



## rebel4life (25. September 2009)

Der Kontakt wird nicht "nachgezogen". Da wird die ganze Buchse gewechselt, etwas anderes wäre zu teuer.


----------



## incontrol (25. September 2009)

hmm ok, umso besser. irgendwelche erfahrungswerte, was kosten anbelangt?
ich war nun mittlerweile bei besagtem elektrofachmarkt und der typ hat mich an ne firma in flensburg weitergeleitet, wo die ihre reklamierten ipods/handys auch hinschicken (dat repair heißen die). soll mich da aber privat melden, da der elektrofachmarkt ja streng genommen nix mit mir zu tun hat. ^^
hatten aber heute leider schon den AB laufen, als ich nach hause kam.
bin aber erstmal glücklich, dass ich überhaupt ne firma fand, die sich auf die reparatur von ipods etc. spezialisiert haben.


----------



## incontrol (12. Oktober 2009)

lol hab nun einen Kostenvoranschlag bekommen, 184,90€ wollen die für die Reperatur haben. Was'n Wucher! >.< Für den Preis bekomme ich ja echt nen neuen... und zwar mit mehr GB als 30. War zwar'n iPod Video, aber werde mir wohl jetzt einen neuen besorgen und den alten bei ebay oder so verkaufen.


----------



## mich (12. Oktober 2009)

Tip: Schau mal in die Buchse und versuch mal mit ner ganz feinen Nadel im inneren Bereich der Buchse (ziemlich weit hinten drinne) den kleinen Kontakt etwas nach innen zu biegen, dann sollte es wiede gehen.

MFG,
mich


----------



## incontrol (12. Oktober 2009)

Gut, das werde ich noch versuchen, danke für den Tip. Gibt's dazu ne Anleitung/Bild im Internetz? :/


----------



## mich (12. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm..muss ich mal suchen...

€dit: Nein, sry habe nichts gefunden...


----------

